# Game 4 - Phoenix @ Memphis



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry folks, I was away from the baord and assumed that one of the talented guys around here would start a game thread. This aint gonna fancy, just functional.

Anyway, we are now in the second quarter after Phoenix blew the game open in the first quarter - again. After 1, it was 39-20. Now, four minutes into the second, Memphis stormed back and cut it to 45-31. The Suns should just be content to hold onto a double digit lead until halftime. But then, they are going to have to continue to work hard to maintain that lead. Memphis may be seriously down, but thsi game aint over yet.

The two JJ's for Phoenix have already combined for 26 points. Shawn and Amare aren't even heated up yet. Memphis is getting balanced scoring from a handful of guys with 5 or 6 points each.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Memphis cut the lead to 7 with about four minutes to go in the second, then Stevie canned a three to push the lead back to 10. We have a game here, put away your brooms.

Amare just made a basket, lead is back to 12.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Both teams are going a little nuts with the three balls. Phoenix is 8-12 and Memphis is 6-12. 

59-47 at the 2:40 mark. Timeout in progress. Time to think about getting that halftime beer and bathroom break.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Memphis made a little run there and cut the lead to 7 again, its 63-56 at half, or so it appears according to Yahoo Sports.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

The suns lead right now 104-91 in the 4th quarter..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like this one is over and the Suns are going to sweep the Grizlies and advance to the second round..Suns are leading by 10 and less then a minute left


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Suns win 123-115 and in the second round they will vs either the Mavericks or the Rocketrs..


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Marion 23/11/4/3/3 

The story of the series so far. Amare has played well, but Marion is MVP of the series.

If he can do that against either Rox or Mavs... Suns look good.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Am I the only one who thinks if the refs keep calling the games as they have, it benefits us a lot? Altho I've been pessimistic somewhat not knowing what to expect once we got in. But the way refs called the games was one thing people said was gonna be different. That they'd call less fouls. I haven't seen anyone mention this.

Love the way we're playing. Lets hope it keeps up, and we're refreshed. Obviously, this helps us a lot, winning early. Mavs/Rockets will be a long dragged out series gives us time.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I watched some Indy and Bostgon games and they were very hard to watch. So physical and so foul fest. 

I like how we drain those Threes... oh yeah baby. 


It doesn't just benefit Suns. It benefits the whole league.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Well, I watched some Indy and Bostgon games and they were very hard to watch. So physical and so foul fest.
> 
> I like how we drain those Threes... oh yeah baby.
> 
> ...


True but we do foul the least than any NBA team. Which is why I think it helps us more so. Grizz series was evident. We got a lot more than they did. Amare seemingly was fouled every time in game 3.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> True but we do foul the least than any NBA team. Which is why I think it helps us more so. Grizz series was evident. We got a lot more than they did. Amare seemingly was fouled every time in game 3.



No other teams give up inside shots like we do.  It's part of our strategy. Some hate it and some "understand" it. Only the Suns fans understand why sometimes we just have to "let it go" inside. 
1.) Don't want to slow down the game. 
2.) We only have 7-men rotation and we can't afford Amare/Marion in foul trouble. 
3.) We ARE undersized so naturally we got beat inside more than any other teams.

I hope the refs still call the same calls in Round 2. For some reasons, I still prefer Mavs. Yes, their defense has been improved but refs may still think Mavs as a "weak" defensive team whereas Rocket is already known for its defense and the refs may swallow the whistles thinking "oh, that's just physical defense..it's not a foul". This has happened quite a few times against defensive teams like Spurs and Pistons. They get away with many physical contacts because the refs think "they are a great defensive team so they play good defense rather than FOUL".


----------

